# iReport für Eclipse?



## The_S (27. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

gibts ein Eclipse-Plugin für iReport? Nicht dass das Tool alleine nicht schon schlimm genug wäre, aber evtl. machts ein Eclipse-Plugin wenigstens ein bisschern erträglicher (kein switchen zwischen iReport und Eclipse mehr, kein Neustart von iReport wenn neue Felder in den Klassen hinzu gekommen sind, "Codevervollständigung" für mehr als 1 Ebene, ...)

Danke!


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2009)

Ja, gibt es ist aber kommerziell http://www.jasperassistant.com/

Das neue IReport auf Basis der Netbeans RCP wird auch ganz brauchbar unterstützt aber noch nicht alle Features.


----------



## The_S (27. Jan 2009)

Danke, ist eh für die Firma, die zahlt  .


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2009)

Kannst ja mal berichten wie das Tool so ist im Vergleich zu iReport.


----------



## The_S (27. Jan 2009)

wenn ichs nicht vergess  . Aber tendentiell gibts eigentlich fast nichts, was schlechter als iReport ist (falls man es noch nicht gemerkt hat: Ich hasse dieses Tool, da schreib ich mir die XML ja lieber selbst von Hand  ).


----------



## foobar (27. Jan 2009)

Naja, ganz so schlimm finde ich das Tool auch net. Vielleicht habe ich mich aber auch nur daran gewöhnt. Neustarten mußte ich das bisher auf jeden Fall noch nicht. Neue Properties kann man einfach so hinzufügen.
Nur das grundlegende Handling der App ist etwas nervig.


----------



## The_S (28. Jan 2009)

Joa, kann auch sein. Ich arbeite erst seit 3 Tagen damit. Naja, mal schauen was das Plugin bringt  .


----------

